# Favorite place to carry your backup knife...



## Cruentus (Jun 10, 2005)

artyon: 

So....

where do you like to carry your backup knife, and why?

Also, what are you backing up (firearm, primary knife, or other tool)?

 :supcool:


----------



## Blindside (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm afraid that my paranoia hasn't gotten to the point where I need to carry a second knife.  Hmm, let me rephrase, I'm GLAD that my paranoia hasn't gotten to the point where I need a second weapon.

Lamont


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 10, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that my paranoia hasn't gotten to the point where I need to carry a second knife.  Hmm, let me rephrase, I'm GLAD that my paranoia hasn't gotten to the point where I need a second weapon.
> 
> Lamont




Paul won't let me carry a primary knife 

Seriously, when I did carry multiple tools, I would have one in my front right, and also in my rear right. The one in the rear was large enough not to fall out, under normal circumstances. I usually had a lanyard with keys in the right or left hand that I could transfer easily to left and use for distance control.


----------



## The Kai (Jun 10, 2005)

usally a belt clip-and usally is backing up my big mouth (that's a joke)


----------



## Shinkengata (Jun 10, 2005)

I carry mine inside my pants waist right beside my belt buckle. People aren't as likely to notice a shiny clip right next to a shiny buckle, plus it's in a good spot where i can maneuver around without it getting in the way. If you don't believe me, try it. What is it backup to? My hands, arms, elbows, feet, knees, etc.
I'm purchasing a Glock 23 sometime before the year is out.


----------



## TonyU (Jun 10, 2005)

When I'm working I carry two of everything. Two guns two knives so on and so forth.
My primary knife (a folder) is clipped inside the waist band right by my holster. (of duty and on).
Back up knife (a fixed blade) is clipped on my support side slightly to the rear, by my kidneys.
Every secondary weapon or equipment backs up my primary which in turn gives me the option  of escalating force if necessary.
And it's not about paranoia, it's about being prepared.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Gee,since I don't get the privelage of living in the emerald city,:shrug:

And living where I do,...it ain't pretty at times.

But,,,,,
it depends on the day for me.
Most generally,a blade IS my secondary.
Moslty,its an original spydercard I keep in my back pocket.
 Its design makes it perfect for the pakal grip and it is razor sharp!
Sometimes,I have a boot knife in a shoulder holster or a horizontal belt sheath.

My primary is either flexible or ASP,
And to be honest,the blades are LAST resort only.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2005)

When I carry, it's in my right front pocket.

I often have an emergency backup that is a credit-card sized folder in my wallet.

One thing I always tell students: The person attacking you _always_ has a backup knife. Always.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 10, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> usally a belt clip-and usally is backing up my big mouth *(that's a joke)*


Thanks for clearing that up. 

I use only one knife generally and it's in my back pocket where it's easy to get to. 
Last night for the heck of it I took my hunting/camping knife (rambo-esque type) and had it down my pants around the small of my back and covered by my jacket. 
Putting myself in practice mode I was able to get to the big knife (about 8" blade) and get it out and ready to go then fighting off that durned unseen assailant (you know the one ...) I get my smaller one out and thus am doubly armed. 
But 99.999% of the time I just have the widdle one. I mean where I live... there's practically no need for anything else. With my H2H skills I don't even need the knife. But it's nice to know it's there... heh.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 11, 2005)

TonyU said:
			
		

> And it's not about paranoia, it's about being prepared.



Exactly...and the level of preparedness depends on ones lifestyle and career. A SWAT Ofc. is going to be more heavily armed then a civilian. However, preparedness given ones circumstance is key.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 11, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that my paranoia hasn't gotten to the point where I need to carry a second knife.  Hmm, let me rephrase, I'm GLAD that my paranoia hasn't gotten to the point where I need a second weapon.
> 
> Lamont



Although "secondary weapon" is subjective here. I don't mean that you have to carry 2 knives.

Your knife can be secondary to your firearm (as in my case), your OC spray, or whatever. Or...it can be your primary tool. It all depends on ones defensive plan.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 11, 2005)

One kershaw leek as a primary usually in the pocket (it's the bait knife), one benchmade AFCK as a backup the moves around my body, usually well hidden, although harder to access (you can't expect me to give out all my secrets, can you?) Other "backups" include a Comtech Stinger in the pocket, a steel pen in pocket and keys on a tonged carbiner for swinging.


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 12, 2005)

Gerber Mark II clipped inside the waistband against the small of my back.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 13, 2005)

I carry my knife strongside right front pocket.  I carry a G17 or Springfield XD subcompact strong-side left behing the hip.  I have a strongside firearm (I shoot more naturally left-handed) and a strongside blade (I do more knife training right-handed).  If I can't carry a gun, I carry the blade in the same position.  I don't really consider the knife a secondary or backup tool. If things happen close range it most likely will be the primary weapon. Nice thing in Florida is that our CCW is actually a Concealed Weapon OR Firearm License so you can carry just about anything you want (some states are regulated to just firearms).


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 13, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I carry my knife strongside right front pocket.  I carry a G17 or Springfield XD subcompact strong-side left behing the hip.  I have a strongside firearm (I shoot more naturally left-handed) and a strongside blade (I do more knife training right-handed).  If I can't carry a gun, I carry the blade in the same position.  I don't really consider the knife a secondary or backup tool. If things happen close range it most likely will be the primary weapon. Nice thing in Florida is that our CCW is actually a Concealed Weapon OR Firearm License so you can carry just about anything you want (some states are regulated to just firearms).



That sounds like a good carry plan!

I am assuming that you double checked the CCW laws in Fla witht that too. They changed the name of our law here in MI from CCW to CPL because some people mistakenly thought that wth a CCW you could carry concealed any weapon, when it didn't apply to knives and such.

So are you ambedextrous(sp?) or just a good left handed shooter?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 13, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> That sounds like a good carry plan!
> 
> I am assuming that you double checked the CCW laws in Fla witht that too. They changed the name of our law here in MI from CCW to CPL because some people mistakenly thought that wth a CCW you could carry concealed any weapon, when it didn't apply to knives and such.
> 
> So are you ambedextrous(sp?) or just a good left handed shooter?




Hi Paul,  In Florida its called a CWL, I just use the term CCW because more people know what it is. On the License itself it clearly states "Concealed Weapon OR Firearm License State of Florida" 

From packing.org...In Florida, the license issued by the state is a "Concealed Weapon or Firearm License" (CWL). As such, it is valid not only for firearms but also for other categories of concealed weapons, such as knives, saps, chemical sprays, etc.

I practice shooting with both hands but I am a natural lefty. I guess using sharp things in my right hand started when I was young...they never had lefty scissors in school!


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jun 20, 2005)

While I seldom feel the need to wear two folders on me, I do often carry my neck-knife in addition to my CS Voyager.

My neck-knife is a Columbia River model and is extremely lightweight, and most importantly, doesnt attract attention. Also, to anyone who hasnt picked up a travel wrench (formally known as an impact kerambit) I highly recommend you do so. It is a completely inoffensive looking tool, yet it possesses lots of potential for use in a self-defense situation. I carry it with me nearly as often as I do my EDC folder.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2006)

Reviving this thread for newer users to peruse and give opinion.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 22, 2006)

In addition to my CCW handgun, I carry a CRKT Companion (ground to a double-edge) IWB at about 3:00 (I guess I'd say that this one is my primary knife), and a pair of Spyderco Enduras.  One in my right-rear pocket, the other in my left-front pocket.


----------



## althaur (Mar 24, 2006)

While deployed, I carried a big fixed blade on my right thigh as back-up to my firearm.  I also kept a smaller fixed blade on my pistol belt in a horizontal position to be drawn with either hand.  I also had two Hideaway knives, one in my boot and one on the shoulder of my body armor.  

Back in the real world now, I generally only carry one folder.  If I carry a second, it goes in my waistband.

Josh


----------



## RBaddorf (Mar 27, 2006)

I carry a Kimber 3" .45 in a Galco IWB holster in the small of the back.  From this position I can draw and fire with either hand.  I also carry a Benchmade 904 Osborne clipped in my right front pocket.


----------



## Mcura (Mar 30, 2006)

I've experimented with carrying in my right front pocket, the "watch pocket" in jeans with a teeny Spyderco, and tucked inside the waistband by the right hip.  The knives (carried on a rotating basis) back up the Protector flashlight/keychain, which backs up the Travel Wrench in my coat, and all of the above are backed up with a bandanna in my back pocket.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

My favorite place was behind me. The knife in it's holder, clipped to my belt, blade up my lower back.


----------



## SUPERMAN .45 (Jul 28, 2006)

My primary weapon is an STI .45 it's in my right hip, my carry knife is Cold Steel Voyager or CRKT M-21 it's on my right pocket. My back up knife is Smith & Wesson neck knife.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 31, 2006)

I carry a Kershaw Scallion clipped inside my right pocket.  That is the only weapon I carry...well, besides my keys which I could also use in a pinch.    I wouldn't mind carrying a larger knife, but if I'm not mistaken, concealed blades over four inches are illegal in my state.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 31, 2006)

Spyderco Police clipped in the front pocket.  It's come in handy many times, albeit mostly as a tool for general purpose cutting.  

Sometimes, though, I'll clip it in the right back pocket, if I have my cell phone in the front pocket.  Some of my shorts don't have the extra pockets up front.


----------

